# Top 40 Hits for the Week Ending September 27, 1980 - US



## Guest (Sep 22, 2018)

1.) - "*Upside Down*" - Diana Ross






2.) - "*All Out Of Love*" - Air Supply






3.) - "*Another One Bites The Dust*" - Queen






4.)- "*Give Me The Night*" - George Benson






5.) - "*Lookin' For Love*" - Johnny Lee






6.) - "*Late In The Evening*" - Paul Simon






7.) - "*Drivin' My Life Away*" - Eddie Rabbitt






8.) - "*Fame*" - Irene Cara






9.) - "*One In A Million You*" - Larry Graham






10.) - "*I'm Alright*" - Kenny Loggins






11.) - "*Xanadu*" - Olivia Newton-John with ELO






12.) - "*Woman In Love*" - Barbra Streisand






13.) - "*You're The Only Woman (You And I)*" - Ambrosia






14.) - "*You'll Accomp'ny Me*" - Bob Seger






15.) - "*All Over The World*" - ELO






16.) - "*Real Love*" - The Doobie Brothers






17.) - "*Hot Rod Hearts*" - Robbie Dupree






18.) - "*He's So Shy*" - The Pointer Sisters






19.) - "*Don't Ask Me Why*" - Billy Joel






20.) - "*Never Knew Love Like This Before*" - Stephanie Mills






21.) - "*Someone That I Used To Love*" - Natalie Cole






22.) - "*Jesse*" - Carly Simon






23.) - "*Look What You've Done To Me*" - Boz Scaggs






24.) - "*Emotional Rescue*" - The Rolling Stones






25.) - "*No Night So Long*" - Dionne Warwick






26.) - "*Sailing*" - Christopher Cross






27.) - "*Magic*" - Olivia Newton-John






28.) - "*How Do I Survive*" - Amy Holland






29.) - "*Into The Night*" - Benny Mardones






30.) - "*Wanderer*" - Donna Summer






31.) - "*Midnight Rocks*" - Al Stewart






32.) - "*Dreaming*" - Cliff Richard






33.) - "*Who'll Be The Fool Tonight*" - Larsen-Feiten Band






34.) - "*Take Your Time (Do It Right) Part 1*" - S.O.S Band






35.) - "*On The Road Again*" - Willie Nelson






36.) - "*Boulevard*" - Jackson Browne






37.) - "*It's Still Rock And Roll To Me*" - Billy Joel






38.) - "*Legend Of Wooley Swamp*" - The Charlie Daniels Band






39.) - "*(Sartorial Eloquence) Don't Ya Wanna Play This Game No More?*" - Elton John






40.) - "*Out Here On My Own*" - Irene Cara


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I was 23 and had just started working for my PhD. My favourite from the list is Queen, followed by ELO/ONJ and Billy Joel's It's Still Rock And Roll To Me. A couple of others also made it to our car MP3 USB stick. At least half of them I've never heard though - once more showing the difference between USA and continental Europe charts (we tended to follow the UK releases more closely).


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

The Dutch top40 of that week here. It includes two songs that to me are far far better than any on the US chart (ABBA's The winner takes it all, and Bowie's Ashes to ashes).


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2018)

Six by Syd - six songs worth a spin...

5.) - "Lookin' For Love" - Johnny Lee

6.) - "Late In The Evening" - Paul Simon

18.) - "He's So Shy" - The Pointer Sisters

22.) - "Jesse" - Carly Simon

31.) - "Midnight Rocks" - Al Stewart

36.) - "Boulevard" - Jackson Browne


----------

